# 1. Gruibinger Albtraufmarathon



## freebiker1972 (8. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 
heute bin ich die große Runde des 1. Gruibinger Albtraufmarathon gefahren.
Das Wetter war optimal und es hat viel Spaß gemacht.

Die Strecke hat den Titel "Albtraufmarathon" redlich verdient. Die Streckenführung war besser, als früher in Kirchheim. Die Organisation fand ich für das erste mal auch gut.
Vor allem war es mit Zeitmessung wesentlich ansprechender, als zuletzt in Kirchheim.
In den letzten drei Wochen wurde auf der Strecke viel "aufgeräumt" und die gefährlichen Stellen wurden entschärft, auch das war viel Arbeit, die es zu einem schönen Erlebnis gemacht hat. Dies kam auch den vielen Hobbyfahrern entgegen, für welche diese Veranstaltung in erster Linie gedacht ist. 

Ich hoffe, dass diese Veranstaltung im kommenden Jahr wieder stattfinden wird. Da es etwas vergleichbares in der nahen Umgebung nicht gibt.

Besten Dank an die vielen Helfer und das Organisationsteam!
Gute Besserung denen, welche heute gestürzt sind!

Wie hat es Euch heute gefallen? Schreibt doch hier mal Eure Meinung und eventuell Verbesserungsvorschläge.

Schöne Grüße
Timo


----------



## nadrealista (8. September 2013)

Hallo,

war heut auch dabei. Mein erster Marathon. Eine tolle Erfahrung und tolles Event. Streckenführung war ausgezeichnet. Ich bin die kurz Distanz gefahren. Die Strecke war anspruchsvoll aber sehr gut fahrbar. Verpflegung war ebenso gut. Bananen, Schorle, Wasser, Kuchen oder Wurst und Brot.

Für mich sehr positive erste "Rennerfahrung". Ich bin auf die Kommentare erfahrener Marathon Fahrer gespannt.

Nächstes Jahr fahre ich voraussichtlich wieder.

P.S. Ebenso gute Besserung an alle Verletzte
Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arminvonderteck (8. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin heute auch in Gruibingen gefahren(Lange Runde). Ich komme zwar aus Kirchheim 
aber muss ganz ehrlich sagen, im Landkreis Göppingen ist man scheinbar Radfreundlicher! Hier konnte sich der Veranstalter (RKV Kirchheim) der mit allen Helfern  die sau gute Arbeit geleistet haben richtig verwirklichen  Die Strecke war super gekennzeichnet, an allen kritischen Stellen waren Warnschilder oder Streckenposten und was noch dazu kommt, der Autoverkehr wurde an ein paar Übergängen geregelt angehalten (TOP) Die Steige nach Auendorf war sogar für den Verkehr gesperrt! Über den Strassengraben am Deutschen Haus hat man sogar eigens für den Marathon ein Holzbrückle gebaut!  Fazit: Die Lange Runde war ganz schön knackig, kaum Zeit zum verschnaufen und einige Technisch Anspruchsvolle Ab und Auffahrten die es in sich hatten! Super Orga, große Wiederholungsgefahr!


----------



## 4you2 (9. September 2013)

Gestern war mal wieder so ein Tag an dem für mich einfach alles gepasst hat:
Das angenehme Wetter hielt, die Streckenführung (Kurzdistanz) fand ich ausgezeichnet, flüssig zu fahren, knackige Abfahrten. Die Absicherung war vorbildlich, mehrere Hinweisschilder vor gefährlichen Kurven.Die Verpflegung richtig lecker, schon ewig her, dass ich während einem Rennen einen mir fremden Riegel mit Genuss gegessen habe. Großes Lob an Alle, die zu dieser gelungenen 1.Marathonveranstaltung in/um Gruibingen beigetragen haben. Und dabei wollte ich ursprünglich in die Schweiz, nach Scuol zum NBM fahren,
bis ich durch Zufall von dieser Veranstaltung erfahren habe.
Ich hoffe, dass das Orgateam viele postitive Rückmeldungen bekommt und nächstes Jahr den 2. Gruibinger Marathon "in meiner Nähe" veranstaltet !
Grüße aus Nürtingen


----------



## Yvi83 (9. September 2013)

http://www.swp.de/goeppingen/lokale...-Neue-Wege-fuer-Mountainbiker;art5775,2171045


----------



## wowaki (9. September 2013)

Kann mich überwiegend den anderen Beiträgen anschließen. Durch einige steile Anstiege fand ich die Strecke (60 km) konditionell anspruchsvoll, technisch allerdings nicht übermäßig schwierig. An einigen Ecken hätte es interessante Trailalternativen gegeben, die man aber sicher nicht genehmigt bekommen hat.
Insgesamt jedoch eine gelungene Veranstaltung, wobei es im Vorfeld wünschenswert gewesen wäre in der Ausschreibung mit aufzunehmen, ob es eine Altersklasseneinteilung gibt und wie die gestaltet ist. Auch fehlt mir eine Ergebnisseite oder zumindest ein Link zur externen Zeitnahme. Schön wäre es auch, die Ergebnisse zeitnah ins Netz zu stellen. Zumindest kenne ich es so von anderen Veranstaltungen.


----------



## freebiker1972 (9. September 2013)

Hier findet Ihr vorab ein paar Bilder:

http://m.swp.de/goeppingen/bilder/cme1197144,1270555

Vielleicht findet Ihr Euch darauf wieder. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## dabe76 (9. September 2013)

Bin die große Tour gefahren.
Resumee: super Veranstaltung, super Orga. An allen kritischen Stellen waren Streckenposten oder zumindest Schilder. Super Verpflegungsstellen (an der ersten gab es sogar Pizza...!).

Nur kleinere Kritikpunkte:
- nächstes Mal vorab die Zeitfenster bekannt geben (ich hatte erst kurz vor dem Start durch die Bergwacht (!) erfahren wann ich wo sein muss um die große Strecke komplett fahren zu dürfen)
- die Strecke zur Nordalb hoch wurde plötzlich für Autos freigegeben, so haben sich schlagartig ca. 20 PKWs mit hauptsächlich älteren Piloten an den Bikern vorbeigedrängt. Unschön.
- macht etwas mehr Werbung (inkl. Details wann u wo die Fahrer ungefähr erwartet werden). Bestimmt auch für viele Wanderer usw. interessant mal ein bischen zuzuschauen.
- Anstiege waren z.T. knackig (das ist kein Kritikpunkt), Abfahrten z.T. ebenfalls (auch kein Kritikpunkt), aber wenn ihr noch ein / zwei technisch anspruchsvollere Passagen einbauen könntet (event. ein Chickenway einbauen, welcher eben ein bischen länger ist)
- macht das Event zu einer festen Veranstaltung, fehlt in unserer Gegend definitiv !

Das wars auch schon von mir. Hoffe zeitnah Bilder / Ergebnislisten aufrufen zu können und freue mich schon aufs nächste Jahr.
Hoffe natürlich ebenfalls, dass es den Verletzten schon wieder besser geht...


Greets


----------



## Bindsteinracer (9. September 2013)

Oh Mann und ich musste schaffen...hätte ich doch Blau gemacht


----------



## Yvi83 (9. September 2013)

Bin gestern auch in Gruibingen gefahren (Kurzdistanz). Kann mich hier den vorherigen Beiträgen eigentlich auch nur anschließen. Fürs erste mal war das ne super organisierte Veranstaltung und ich hoffe doch schwer, dass dieses Event im kommenden Jahr wieder stattfindet!

2 Verbesserungsvorschläge hätte ich dann doch noch :-D

- Vielleicht kann man ja nächstes Jahr mal die Blasmusikkapelle durch nen fetzigen DJ ersetzen. Dann rockt das ganze noch n bisschen mehr 
- Der Weg  von der Siegerehrung bis zum Parkplatz war mir dann mit dem Siegerkörbchen doch etwas zu  lang


----------



## rockracer (9. September 2013)

Bin gestern ebenfalls die Langdistanz gefahren. Ich war Teil der drei Mann starken Spitzengruppe. Insgesamt fand ich die Veranstaltung absolut gelungen. Man muss bedenken, dass der Marathon das erste Mal ausgetragen wurde. Von meiner Seite deswegen ein Riesen Kompliment an den Veranstalter!

Ich würde mir dennoch wünschen, dass vielleicht die ein oder andere technische Abfahrt und steilere, schwerere Auffahrten auf der Langdistanz mit aufgenommen werden. Ist dieses Jahr wohl (noch) an der Genehmigung gescheitert. Die Gegend gibt das her


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HankyRace (9. September 2013)

Wo gibt es die Ergebnisse ?!


----------



## domingo2 (9. September 2013)

Das frage ich mich auch schon die ganze Zeit...


----------



## Yvi83 (9. September 2013)

eigentlich unter www.aimntime.de  ist aber leider noch nichts drin....


----------



## nadrealista (9. September 2013)

yvi83 schrieb:


> - vielleicht kann man ja nächstes jahr mal die blasmusikkapelle durch nen fetzigen dj ersetzen. Dann rockt das ganze noch n bisschen mehr



+1


----------



## arminvonderteck (9. September 2013)

wowaki schrieb:


> Kann mich überwiegend den anderen Beiträgen anschließen. Durch einige steile Anstiege fand ich die Strecke (60 km) konditionell anspruchsvoll, technisch allerdings nicht übermäßig schwierig. An einigen Ecken hätte es interessante Trailalternativen gegeben, die man aber sicher nicht genehmigt bekommen hat.
> Insgesamt jedoch eine gelungene Veranstaltung, wobei es im Vorfeld wünschenswert gewesen wäre in der Ausschreibung mit aufzunehmen, ob es eine Altersklasseneinteilung gibt und wie die gestaltet ist. Auch fehlt mir eine Ergebnisseite oder zumindest ein Link zur externen Zeitnahme. Schön wäre es auch, die Ergebnisse zeitnah ins Netz zu stellen. Zumindest kenne ich es so von anderen Veranstaltungen.


Die Technischen Schwierigkeiten warteten auf der grossen Runde


----------



## nadrealista (9. September 2013)

Hier gibt es heute Abend (so steht es auf der Website) Bilder:
http://okenka.fotograf.de/
Das war der Typ der irgendwo auf der halben Strecke am Anstieg die Bilder gemacht hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arminvonderteck (9. September 2013)

HankyRace schrieb:


> Wo gibt es die Ergebnisse ?!


so weit ich mitbekommen habe werden die Ergebnisse am morgigen Dienstag auf der HP veröffentlicht!


----------



## wowaki (9. September 2013)

arminvonderteck schrieb:


> Die Technischen Schwierigkeiten warteten auf der grossen Runde



Wo? Würde mich echt interessieren, da ich die Gegend und die interessanten Wege eigentlich recht gut kenne.


----------



## arminvonderteck (9. September 2013)

rockracer schrieb:


> Ich würde mir dennoch wünschen, dass vielleicht die ein oder andere technische Abfahrt und steilere, schwerere Auffahrten auf der Langdistanz mit aufgenommen werden. Ist dieses Jahr wohl (noch) an der Genehmigung gescheitert. Die Gegend gibt das her


Ich denke das ist garnicht so einfach jedem Recht zu machen. Dir als Topfahrer war es vielleicht nicht schwer genug aber das ist eine Breitensportveranstaltung. Soweit ich mitbekommen habe gab es auch unschöne Stürze auf der Langdistanz. Hoffe es ist nichts schlimmeres passiert!


----------



## arminvonderteck (9. September 2013)

wowaki schrieb:


> Wo? Würde mich echt interessieren, da ich die Gegend und die interessanten Wege eigentlich recht gut kenne.


ich fahre eigentlich überwiegend Rennrad und für mich ist alles schwer was über grössere lose Steine steil abwerts geht.  Da waren drei Abfahrten von der Sorte dabei. Irgendwo runter Richtung Geisentäle, dann in der Nähe vom Kornberg und in das Tal zum Skilift Wiesensteig


----------



## wowaki (9. September 2013)

arminvonderteck schrieb:


> ich fahre eigentlich überwiegend Rennrad



ok!


----------



## wowaki (9. September 2013)

Yvi83 schrieb:


> eigentlich unter www.aimntime.de  ist aber leider noch nichts drin....



Kleine Korrektur: http://www.aim-n-time.de/


----------



## arminvonderteck (9. September 2013)

wowaki schrieb:


> Kleine Korrektur: http://www.aim-n-time.de/



 Danke


----------



## markus-maximus (9. September 2013)

wowaki schrieb:


> Wo? Würde mich echt interessieren, da ich die Gegend und die interessanten Wege eigentlich recht gut kenne.



z.B. von dem toten Parkplatz unterhalb vom Deutschen Haus im Wald gen Häringen. Oder Vom Bossler durch den Wald zum Denkmal..ganz toll im Regen...

Was hier einige vergessen ist, dass sobald es regnet vieles "unfahrbar" wird was im trockenen "easy" bzw. technisch nicht so anspruchsvoll zu fahren ist.

Bei den Abfahrten sind die meisten halb gestanden, teilweise im Entenmarsch hinter einander her gebremst, da war meist kein Durchkommen...dazu lagen genug auf der Nase...

Von daher orientiert sich ein Veranstalter am Durchschnitt und nicht an den ganzen Superhelden...für euch gibt es Münsingen..da könnt ihr euch austoben.

Ich für meinen Teil war mit der kurzen Distanz gut bedient, wobei ich die meiste Zeit mehr Probleme mit dem Überholen hatte als mit dem Rest.

War alles super ausgeschildert, vor allem die "Gefahrenstellen" die man doch gerne mal vergisst, auch wenn wir oft in der Ecke unterwegs sind.

Die Parkplätze hätte man ausschildern können und der Zielraum hätte noch ein wenig mehr Platz gebrauchen können, damit sich die Zuschauer nicht so erdrückt fühlen. 

Ansonsten hat es mir gut gefallen, nächstes Jahr sind wir wieder dabei..


----------



## Yvi83 (9. September 2013)

arminvonderteck schrieb:


> Danke



ups ;-)


----------



## freebiker1972 (9. September 2013)

Die Zeiten sind nun hier zu finden: http://www.aim-n-time.de/html/aktuell.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stef89 (9. September 2013)

Wo dort ? finde es irgendwie nicht :-(


----------



## markus-maximus (9. September 2013)

Yvi83 schrieb:


> eigentlich unter www.aimntime.de  ist aber leider noch nichts drin....



jetzt schon...respekt..selbst bei den männern wärst du top20 geworden


----------



## Yvi83 (9. September 2013)

markus-maximus schrieb:


> jetzt schon...respekt..selbst bei den männern wärst du top20 geworden



gestern liefs ganz ordentlich


----------



## markus-maximus (9. September 2013)

freebiker1972 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> heute bin ich die große Runde des 1. Gruibinger Albtraufmarathon gefahren.
> Das Wetter war optimal und es hat viel Spaß gemacht.
> 
> ...



ich denke nächstes jahr gibt es noch ne ultra distanz mit >3000hm und einen ticken mehr km...

p.s. standest du mit deinem e46 neben meinem bus beim ausparken?


----------



## markus-maximus (9. September 2013)

Yvi83 schrieb:


> gestern liefs ganz ordentlich



bescheidenheit ist eine tugend  

was gab es eigentlich als sieger?

ausser einem schmatzer vom "adolf"


----------



## Yvi83 (9. September 2013)

markus-maximus schrieb:


> bescheidenheit ist eine tugend
> 
> was gab es eigentlich als sieger?
> 
> ausser einem schmatzer vom "adolf"



zehn flaschen bier  fleischkäse, schinkenwurst, bierschinken, lyoner, leberwurst, schinken ....äpfel und bananen....musste das zeug bis zum auto schleppen... war n gutes oberarmtraining...heute habe ich zumindest muskelkater in den armen


----------



## markus-maximus (9. September 2013)

Yvi83 schrieb:


> zehn flaschen bier  fleischkäse, schinkenwurst, bierschinken, lyoner, leberwurst, schinken ....äpfel und bananen....musste das zeug bis zum auto schleppen... war n gutes oberarmtraining...heute habe ich zumindest muskelkater in den armen



luxusproblem


----------



## arminvonderteck (9. September 2013)

Das mit dem Unfall schein glimpflich ausgegangen zu sein. Bei der Siegerehrung der Fauen/Langdistanz ist aber ein Fehler unterlaufen. Heike Schall ist in der Ergebnissliste 2. wurde aber als 3. geehrt wenn ich mich nicht täusche http://www.swp.de/goeppingen/lokale...lbtraufmarathon-begeistert;art1158499,2193024


----------



## markus-maximus (9. September 2013)

arminvonderteck schrieb:


> Das mit dem Unfall schein glimpflich ausgegangen zu sein. Bei der Siegerehrung der Fauen/Langdistanz ist aber ein Fehler unterlaufen. Heike Schall ist in der Ergebnissliste 2. wurde aber als 3. geehrt wenn ich mich nicht täusche http://www.swp.de/goeppingen/lokale...lbtraufmarathon-begeistert;art1158499,2193024



ich bin an der vorbei als sie zur hütte geführt wurde..hatte eine menge blut im gesicht..danach standen alle vor mir quer..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockracer (9. September 2013)

arminvonderteck schrieb:


> Ich denke das ist garnicht so einfach jedem Recht zu machen. Dir als Topfahrer war es vielleicht nicht schwer genug aber das ist eine Breitensportveranstaltung. Soweit ich mitbekommen habe gab es auch unschöne Stürze auf der Langdistanz. Hoffe es ist nichts schlimmeres passiert!



Ich meine, dass die Langdistanz ruhig schwerer sein darf. Es gibt ja noch eine Mitteldistanz für die Breitensportler.
Stürze gehören zum Mountainbiken leider dazu, meistens durch zu hohe Geschwindigkeit oder unangepasstes Fahren verursacht. Es steht jedem frei zu laufen, wenn es zu schwierig wird, oder einfach langsamer zu fahren. Es wird niemand gezwungen, sich am Limit zu bewegen.


----------



## freebiker1972 (9. September 2013)

markus-maximus schrieb:


> ich denke nächstes jahr gibt es noch ne ultra distanz mit >3000hm und einen ticken mehr km...
> 
> p.s. standest du mit deinem e46 neben meinem bus beim ausparken?



.... und hoffentlich einen Parkplatzwächter, dass keiner eingeparkt wird ;-)
ja, das war ich  Hat es mit dem Essen doch noch geklappt?


----------



## markus-maximus (9. September 2013)

freebiker1972 schrieb:


> .... und hoffentlich einen Parkplatzwächter, dass keiner eingeparkt wird ;-)
> ja, das war ich  Hat es mit dem Essen doch noch geklappt?



hrhr, genau...direkter abschleppdienst vorort  

ja...essen war super...obwohl ich ja eigentlich nur noch grünzeug essen sollte bis nächstes jahr


----------



## Apixxele (9. September 2013)

Ich war gestern auch bei der kurzen Distanz dabei. Fand die orga, Strecke Verpflegung super. Hat alles klasse gepasst. Von der Schwierigkeit war es für mich genau auf den Punkt. Wobei ich auch 1-2 mal wirklich kämpfen musste um nicht auf der Nase zu liegen.

Grüße Philipp


----------



## gisbi7 (9. September 2013)

hallo
ja großes lob an die veranstalter und den vielen helfern.
ausser der langen schlange bei der startnummer ausgabe
gabs nichts zu meckern.
ausser das ich unter 3 stunden bleiben wollte bei der kurzstrecke
und es nur knapp verpasst habe.aber der verdammte wiesenweg neben der autobahn hat mich echt viel kraft gekostet.


----------



## Stef89 (9. September 2013)

Wenn man Trinkbecher gereicht bekommen würde und es Schilder statt nur Pfeile auf dem Boden geben würde, wäre es noch besser gewesen ;-)

Für die schnelleren Fahrer war es nicht möglich sich zu verpflegen und rechtzeitig die Pfeile zu erkennen schade :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arminvonderteck (9. September 2013)

einen Verbesserungsvorschlag hätte ich auch noch. Eine zusätzliche Wertung der Altersklassen neben der Gesamtwertung wäre nett.


----------



## dabe76 (9. September 2013)

Die Ergebnisliste scheint nicht ganz korrekt zu sein.
Fahrer welche für die Langstrecke gemeldet waren, aber an der letzten Abzweigung auf die kurze Strecke abgebogen sind, sind auf der aktuellen Liste ganz "normal" aufgelistet, haben also ca. 40 Minuten gut gemacht...
Bin mal gespannt wie diese gewertet werden (da ja eigentlich weder Kurz- noch Langdistanz gefahren...) !?


----------



## arminvonderteck (9. September 2013)

dabe76 schrieb:


> Die Ergebnisliste scheint nicht ganz korrekt zu sein.
> Fahrer welche für die Langstrecke gemeldet waren, aber an der letzten Abzweigung auf die kurze Strecke abgebogen sind, sind auf der aktuellen Liste ganz "normal" aufgelistet, haben also ca. 40 Minuten gut gemacht...
> Bin mal gespannt wie diese gewertet werden (da ja eigentlich weder Kurz- noch Langdistanz gefahren...) !?


Es ist ja keine Schande aber eigentlich sollte man dann doch so fair sein und nicht mehr durch die Zeitmessung im Ziel fahren  Der letzte Schlenker hat echt noch mal richtig Körner gekostet.


----------



## markus-maximus (10. September 2013)

Stef89 schrieb:


> Wenn man Trinkbecher gereicht bekommen würde und es Schilder statt nur Pfeile auf dem Boden geben würde, wäre es noch besser gewesen ;-)
> 
> Für die schnelleren Fahrer war es nicht möglich sich zu verpflegen und rechtzeitig die Pfeile zu erkennen schade :-(



Ich bin die strecke vor ab ohne streckenposten nur anhand der pfeile abgefahren...aber bei lichtgeschwindigkeit kenne ich mich zugebenermaßen nicht aus...die brd hat kein astronautenprogramm..da hilft wohl auch nicht mit axe duschen


----------



## freebiker1972 (10. September 2013)

nadrealista schrieb:


> Hier gibt es heute Abend (so steht es auf der Website) Bilder:
> http://okenka.fotograf.de/
> Das war der Typ der irgendwo auf der halben Strecke am Anstieg die Bilder gemacht hat.



Die Bilder sind online. 

Bei der großen Strecke hätte eine Zwischenzeitabnahme in die Strecke gehört. So würde keine "Abkürzer" in die Wertung rutschen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## wowaki (10. September 2013)

markus-maximus schrieb:


> Von daher orientiert sich ein Veranstalter am Durchschnitt und nicht an den ganzen Superhelden...für euch gibt es Münsingen..da könnt ihr euch austoben.



Auch Albert Bosler vom Verein Radsport Kirchheim strahlt. Er kann im Kreis Göppingen verwirklichen, was ihm im Kreis Esslingen nicht gelungen ist: Einen Marathon mit knackigen Anforderungen und Zeitmessung zu bieten. 1700 Höhenmeter für die 60-Kilometer-Distanz, 2600 für 86-Kilometer-Strecke. Das sei für die Alb viel, da müsse man sonst in den Schwarzwald gehen. Sogar alpine Qualitäten misst er der Tour bei. Bei Steigungen bis zu 18 Prozent, die auch in punkto Geröll biker-freundlich seien. "Da soll schon Pep drin sein."

Quelle: http://www.swp.de/goeppingen/lokale...-Neue-Wege-fuer-Mountainbiker;art5775,2171045

Dies zum Thema "orientiert sich ein Veranstalter am Durchschnitt" ...


----------



## alexmutzi (10. September 2013)

Zum 1. mal bin ich an solch einenm Event dabei gewesen, auch weil es vor der Haustüre war.
Die Gegend ist mir besten bekannt gewesen. Die Anforderungen für ein Breitensportereignis sicherlich angemessen.
Gerne bin ich im kommenden Jahr wieder dabei um die erzielte Leistung zu toppen.

Alle die Mehr wollen können dies ja als "Trainingsspiel" ansehen. Auf ein weidersehen in 2014.


----------



## Yvi83 (10. September 2013)

Hat zufällig jemand Bilder von der Siegerehrung gemacht?


----------



## dabe76 (10. September 2013)

>> Es ist ja keine Schande aber eigentlich sollte man dann doch so fair sein und nicht mehr durch die Zeitmessung im Ziel fahren Der letzte Schlenker hat echt noch mal richtig Körner gekostet. 

Ich mach den anderen Fahrern keinen Vorwurf, ich wäre wahrscheinlich auch durchs Ziel gefahren und hätte mir keine Gedanken gemacht. Aber an der letzten Abzweigung hätte einfach jemand die roten Nummern notieren müssen welche die blaue Strecke gefahren sind...


----------



## markus-maximus (10. September 2013)

dabe76 schrieb:


> >> Es ist ja keine Schande aber eigentlich sollte man dann doch so fair sein und nicht mehr durch die Zeitmessung im Ziel fahren Der letzte Schlenker hat echt noch mal richtig Körner gekostet.
> 
> Ich mach den anderen Fahrern keinen Vorwurf, ich wäre wahrscheinlich auch durchs Ziel gefahren und hätte mir keine Gedanken gemacht. Aber an der letzten Abzweigung hätte einfach jemand die roten Nummern notieren müssen welche die blaue Strecke gefahren sind...



man sollte dabei nicht vergessen, dass die roten nicht mehr fahren durften...es war nicht so, dass die alle aufgegeben hätten..so kurz vor dem ziel eh unnötig..sondern ihnen wurde gesagt, dass sie zu spät wären und sie nicht mehr weiter fahren dürften.

btw. hat der kurze part ab dem parkplatz auch 10min+ gedauert..und da ab den hohen 80er alle nicht mehr fahren durften(30min zu spät) stimmen ja im grunde nur die zeiten nicht, aber die platzierungen schon..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dabe76 (10. September 2013)

markus-maximus schrieb:


> man sollte dabei nicht vergessen, dass die roten nicht mehr fahren durften...es war nicht so, dass die alle aufgegeben hätten..so kurz vor dem ziel eh unnötig..sondern ihnen wurde gesagt, dass sie zu spät wären und sie nicht mehr weiter fahren dürften.
> 
> btw. hat der kurze part ab dem parkplatz auch 10min+ gedauert..und da ab den hohen 80er alle nicht mehr fahren durften(30min zu spät) stimmen ja im grunde nur die zeiten nicht, aber die platzierungen schon..



Richtig, die roten durften ab einer gewissen Zeit nicht mehr die letzte Schleife fahren. Ich bin um 14:02 an der Kreuzung gewesen, wenn die also die Schleife um 14:30 zugemacht haben ist derjenige dann wahrscheinlich trotzdem noch vor mir im Ziel gewesen und somit natürlich auch vor mir platziert. Es stimmen somit weder die Platzierungen noch die Zeiten für diese Fahrer...


----------



## markus-maximus (10. September 2013)

dabe76 schrieb:


> Richtig, die roten durften ab einer gewissen Zeit nicht mehr die letzte Schleife fahren. Ich bin um 14:02 an der Kreuzung gewesen, wenn die also die Schleife um 14:30 zugemacht haben ist derjenige dann wahrscheinlich trotzdem noch vor mir im Ziel gewesen und somit natürlich auch vor mir platziert. Es stimmen somit weder die Platzierungen noch die Zeiten für diese Fahrer...



nur weil du auf der letzten schleife eingegangen bist  

nein, scherz beiseite..ich glaube ab 14.30Uhr war dicht...wie lange hat der letzte part denn gedauert? wie gesagt in kurz so zwischen 10-15min je nach fahrer..


----------



## wowaki (10. September 2013)

dabe76 schrieb:


> Es stimmen somit weder die Platzierungen noch die Zeiten für diese Fahrer...



Dies kann man recht einfach an der letzten Kontrollstelle für all diejenigen in den Griff bekommen, die das Zeitlimit überschreiten:
Transponder und/oder Startnummer abnehmen, dann gibt es ein DNF und keine Platzierung. Somit wird eine "falsche" Platzierung ausgeschlossen.

Wenn jemand innerhalb des Zeitlimits nicht auf die "große" Schleife abbiegt, sondern auf der "kleinen" weiterfährt, notiert man die Startnummer und es gibt eine Meldung an die Rennleitung. Auch dann gibt es ein DNF.


----------



## dabe76 (10. September 2013)

>> nur weil du auf der letzten schleife eingegangen bist 
Bin ich (für meine Verhältnisse) nicht einmal. Prinzipiell ist mir die Platzierung auch (fast) egal, aber einen gewissen Ehrgeiz hat man natürlich trotzdem.
Ausserdem ist es ja auch nicht ausgeschlossen, dass ein Top-Ten Fahrer zum Beispiel ebenfalls die letzte Schleife ausgelassen hat (aus welchem Grund auch immer).

>> .wie lange hat der letzte part denn gedauert? wie gesagt in kurz so zwischen 10-15min je nach fahrer.. 
Wenn ich um 14:02 an der Kreuzung war und um 14:46 Uhr im Ziel waren es ca. 44 Minuten - wenn man aber noch geschoben hat beim letzten Anstieg (was durchaus drin war), dann auch ohne weiteres noch länger.

>> Wenn jemand innerhalb des Zeitlimits nicht auf die "große" Schleife abbiegt, sondern auf der "kleinen" weiterfährt, notiert man die Startnummer und es gibt eine Meldung an die Rennleitung.
Genau so hätte es sein sollen.


----------



## Haferstroh (10. September 2013)

Naja, die Differenzen in der Ergebnisliste wegen der Streckenteilung kann man ja nächstes Jahr ausmerzen. Am besten dann noch Datasport als Zeitnehmer wählen (solange es die Veranstaltung finanziell stemmen kann, da Datasport sicherlich nicht billig ist!)

Ferner sollte man noch beachten, dass der Termin am ersten Septemberwochende mit einigen anderen kollidiert, zum Beispiel mit Furtwangen! Eine Woche früher oder später wäre da besser, das gäbe bestimmt auch 100-200 Teilnehmer mehr!

Dann noch den sperrigen Namen für dieses Event etwas abändern, und dann sieht es mit der eh schon rosigen Zukunft noch besser aus!


----------



## alexmutzi (10. September 2013)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Naja, die Differenzen in der Ergebnisliste wegen der Streckenteilung kann man ja nächstes Jahr ausmerzen. Am besten dann noch Datasport als Zeitnehmer wählen (solange es die Veranstaltung finanziell stemmen kann, da Datasport sicherlich nicht billig ist!)
> 
> Ferner sollte man noch beachten, dass der Termin am ersten Septemberwochende mit einigen anderen kollidiert, zum Beispiel mit Furtwangen! Eine Woche früher oder später wäre da besser, das gäbe bestimmt auch 100-200 Teilnehmer mehr!
> 
> Dann noch den sperrigen Namen für dieses Event etwas abändern, und dann sieht es mit der eh schon rosigen Zukunft noch besser aus!


 

Termin war ausgezeichnet, man muss sich halt entscheiden können!

Zudem ist dies halt der Albtrauf und Start war in Gruibingen, mit den meisten Abkürzungen kann eh keiner was anfangen. Hiermit weis wenigstens jeder bescheid.


----------



## dabe76 (10. September 2013)

Termin ist meiner Meinung nach ebenfalls bestens (Ende Sommerferien), es gibt immer irgendwelche anderen zeitgleichen Veranstaltungen.
Was am Namen auszusetzen ist versteh ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht. Definitiv sagt der das aus was u wo es ist und dem Hauptsponsor (Gruibinger Bier) wird der Namen bestimmt auch wesentlich besser gefallen als irgend ein nichtssagender Name...


----------



## markus-maximus (10. September 2013)

dabe76 schrieb:


> >> nur weil du auf der letzten schleife eingegangen bist
> Bin ich (für meine Verhältnisse) nicht einmal. Prinzipiell ist mir die Platzierung auch (fast) egal, aber einen gewissen Ehrgeiz hat man natürlich trotzdem.
> Ausserdem ist es ja auch nicht ausgeschlossen, dass ein Top-Ten Fahrer zum Beispiel ebenfalls die letzte Schleife ausgelassen hat (aus welchem Grund auch immer).
> 
> ...



Verstehe schon was du meinst...Platz 89/90 war so ca. 15.35Uhr bei der Kreuzung...aber ich sehe gerade, dass beide listen nochmals aktualisiert wurden...


----------



## MC40 (11. September 2013)

Ich fand die Veranstaltung rundherum gelungen.
Alles super organisiert.
Schöne Strecke für die "Breitensportler".
Verpflegung unterwegs erstklassig.
Kleine Zielverpflegung wäre meiner Meinung nach auch wünschenswert. 
Ich bin 2014 auf jedenfall dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olaf-Schwarz (11. September 2013)

Ich werde auch in 2014 wieder am Start stehen.

Wer war eigentlich der Fotograph an dem Wiesenanstieg nach der Holzrampe?


----------



## cheffe (11. September 2013)

Hi,

müsste dieser sein:

https://picasaweb.google.com/115053224586091669887/1GruibingerAlbtraufmarathon2013#


----------



## Olaf-Schwarz (12. September 2013)

Danke schön, genau der.


----------



## Yvi83 (12. September 2013)

cheffe schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> müsste dieser sein:
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/115053224586091669887/1GruibingerAlbtraufmarathon2013#


----------



## dabe76 (12. September 2013)

Ergebnislisten sind inzwischen auch auf der Albtrauf-Homepage abgelegt.
Leider sind es exakt dieselben, sind also alle aufgeführt die für die lange Distanz gemeldet waren - unabhängig davon welche Strecke sie gefahren sind.
Sollte es jemand interessieren: 96 Teilnehmer haben die Langdistanz durchgefahren.


----------



## fasj (12. September 2013)

Bin die kurze gefahren.
War nett.
Aus meiner Sicht ist die Streckenführung entsprechend dem Waldwegegesetzt   (hoffe ihr habt die Petition gelesen !!!)

In den Abfahrten sind bei mir zum Glück nicht so viele gestanden/geschoben.
Hatte aber auch das falsche Bike für die Strecke (150mm).

Etwas mehr Technik wäre mir auch lieber.
Ist aber sicher Geschmacksfrage.
Bei der Strecke wäre eine M/W Paarwertung wäre für mich noch interessant gewesen. 
Meine Frau kommt jeden Berg hoch, und die Forstpisten auch runter.

Als Familienvater hat mir ein bisschen was für die Kids gefehlt. 
Die Ausschilderung am Vorabend war auch suboptimal, zum Glück sind die Gruibinger sehr freundlich und hilfsbereit.

Was auch super toll war, ein "fremder" Teilnehmer hat mir für die Kid´s seine Pastagutscheine geschenkt 

Bin auf nächstes Jahr gespannt. Hoffe auf den 14.9 

fasj


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markus-maximus (12. September 2013)

fasj schrieb:


> Bin die kurze gefahren.
> War nett.
> Aus meiner Sicht ist die Streckenführung entsprechend dem Waldwegegesetzt   (hoffe ihr habt die Petition gelesen !!!)
> 
> ...



hätte dir auch noch fünf gehabt (am tag vor dem rennen gehe ich kein ulah risiko)  - 150mm war wohl ein wenig zu viel des guten


----------



## _Joshi_ (13. September 2013)

Zitat von cheffe  
Hi,

müsste dieser sein:

https://picasaweb.google.com/1150532...fmarathon2013#

Hallo, 

danke für den Link die Bilder hab ich schon gesucht.

War eine gelungene Veranstaltung. 

Gruß

Joshua


----------



## alexmutzi (19. September 2013)

Nichat alle sind mit der Veranstaltung bzw. mit der Vorbereitung darauf einverstanden.

http://www.swp.de/goeppingen/lokales/voralb/Kritik-an-Radmarathon;art5775,2210112


----------



## markus-maximus (19. September 2013)

alexmutzi schrieb:


> Nichat alle sind mit der Veranstaltung bzw. mit der Vorbereitung darauf einverstanden.
> 
> http://www.swp.de/goeppingen/lokales/voralb/Kritik-an-Radmarathon;art5775,2210112



als wenn man öffentliche wege reglementieren könnte...so ein quark...wir sind immer in der ecke unterwegs..albtrauf hin oder her...


----------



## Haferstroh (19. September 2013)

Deswegen weisen viele Veranstalter darauf hin, die Strecken im Training nicht 1:1 nachzufahren, erst recht nicht in der Dämmerung


----------



## markus-maximus (19. September 2013)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Deswegen weisen viele Veranstalter darauf hin, die Strecken im Training nicht 1:1 nachzufahren, erst recht nicht in der Dämmerung



Es gab keine GPS Daten im Vorfeld da wohl einige Abschnitte privat waren..von daher ist das mal wieder typisch deutsch...jammern über jammern  

In der Dämmerung fahre ich selten bis nie Rad, trotz Risiko-Lebensversicherung


----------



## fasj (19. September 2013)

alexmutzi schrieb:


> Nichat alle sind mit der Veranstaltung bzw. mit der Vorbereitung darauf einverstanden.
> 
> http://www.swp.de/goeppingen/lokales/voralb/Kritik-an-Radmarathon;art5775,2210112



Wenn wir alle jetzt in der Dämmerung dort fahren, müssen die armen Jäger nicht mehr so viel schießen und die Wildschäden nehmen ab, weil die Tiere sich verkrümmeln oder sich nicht so Fortpflanzen....
(Welchen Smilie nimmt man für IRONIE?)

Bei solchen Meldungen kann man nur hoffen, dass der "Touristische" Interessenkreis mehr Einfluss hat als die Jäger.

Bin früher die Swiss Bike Masters gefahren. Teilweise mehr als 3000 Starter.
Da war das ganze Tal involviert, weil es eben interessant war, dass Leute das auch nachfahren wollten.

fasj


----------



## mogestrike (19. September 2013)

Eine sehr schöne Veranstaltung, bin die große Runde gefahren, mein Wohnort und gleichzeitig mein Trainingsrevier.

An alle Bruttler, gebt dem Orga-Team einfach noch etwas Zeit, sicher gibt es immer was zu beanstanden. Gute Sportler kürzen auch nicht gewollt ab, einfach Startnummer ab, so ist es für jeden erkennbar. 

Für mich sehr lobenswert, die tolle Zusammenarbeit zwischen Veranstalter, Forstverwaltung, Gemeinden, dem Landkreis samt Landrat und allen Helfern.
Aus meiner Erfahrung mit Veranstaltungen und größeren Projekten wäre die Jägerschaft auf Nachfragen grundsätzlich gegen diese Veranstaltung gewesen. Da die Strecken, mit einem normalen Bike befahren werden dürfen verstehe ich nicht die Aufregung der Jägerschaft.  
Wünsche allen noch viel Spass beim biken in unserer schönen Gegend.


----------



## Haferstroh (19. September 2013)

Über die ganze Jagerei an sich lässt sich in heutiger Zeit sicherlich darüber streiten inwiefern es in welchem Umfang sinnvoll ist, aber trotzdem sollte man mit ihnen konform gehen und ein Miteinander anstreben auch wenn dies eher ein Dulden sein wird. 
Solche Anmerkungen wie aus der Zeitungsquelle gab es von der Jägerschaft auch schon früher, und zwar in Verbindung mit Joggern und Hunden. Es sind also nicht nur die Biker in die Diskussion geraten, womit ich im aktuellen Fall eine Anprangerung aus rein selektiver Wahrnehmung ausschliesse.


----------



## alexmutzi (1. Juli 2014)

Der 2. Gruibinger Albtraufmarathon am 14.09.2014 steht in den Startlöchern, die Anmeldung ist offen. Streckenlängen sind auch wie gehabt, lediglich eine 30km AOK Familientour wird mit angeboten.

http://www.gruibinger-albtraufmarathon.de/


Viel Spass und Erfolg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markus-maximus (1. Juli 2014)

Dieses Jahr wird Gas gegeben


----------



## Pippo82 (16. Juli 2014)

Kurz- und Langstrecke werden ziemlich bald nach dem Start getrennt? Sehe ich das richtig?


----------



## markus-maximus (16. Juli 2014)

Pippo82 schrieb:


> Kurz- und Langstrecke werden ziemlich bald nach dem Start getrennt? Sehe ich das richtig?



nee, es geht rechts rum...die trennung die du meinst ist kurz vor dem ziel...sind jeweils extra schlaufen vom kurzen kurs weg und münden immer wieder auf den kurzen.


----------



## Pippo82 (17. Juli 2014)

Danke für die Info! Startzeiten sind aber unterschiedlich, wie ich inzwischen gesehen hab. Also nix mit zusammen fahren.


----------



## markus-maximus (21. Juli 2014)

Japp, die Langen starten früher - man trifft sich aber je nach Tempo wieder


----------

